# Warn logs?!?!



## ScuberSteve (Jul 27, 2008)

So yeah.
Look at any of your posts.
Click the number next to "Warn:".





BE AMAZED.




Pink is the person who warned you.
Blue is whether your warn went up or down.
Red is when it happened.
Green is the reason.


----------



## thegame07 (Jul 27, 2008)

wow, must take alot to get banned around gbatemp. I have never been warned before so I wasn't sure how strict gbatemp was when it comes to warning people or banning them. It seems you might need to lay low for abit or your fate might be sealed soon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I must say it would be quiet around here without you


----------



## Sinkhead (Jul 27, 2008)

Heh, you can so still see my name  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yeah, it seems like quite a lot of people don't know about this 'feature' yet (that is, being able to see your warn log)


----------



## Costello (Jul 27, 2008)

be aware that at some point you get a suspension, and when you reach 100% you're banned.
just thought you'd like to know that


----------



## DrKupo (Jul 27, 2008)

Here is mine:






the warnlog on OldKupo is the best thing ever...wish i could see it.

for the record, i think it's time that a few of those are removed.

EDIT 2: MY WARN LOG IS A BADGE OF HONOR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (do not edit my posts to insult me and I won't edit them back)  [Yes Mr. Kupo]


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 27, 2008)

heres mine:


----------



## Lumstar (Jul 27, 2008)

There's been people before who signed up just to advertise, um, "18+" sites.


----------



## Sephi (Jul 27, 2008)

ScuberS you should show us the uncensored log :s but I'm pretty sure half of your warns are related to yaoi on the boards.

My warn log:


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jul 27, 2008)

calm down, uncensored log is right here...


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## King Zargo (Jul 27, 2008)

What is this "goatse"?


----------



## raulpica (Jul 27, 2008)

shinsil said:
			
		

> What is this "goatse"?


You don't want to know.

*Seriously*.


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 27, 2008)

lol I have %40 warn, how do I possibly get it taken off?


----------



## Gore (Jul 27, 2008)

pokemongalaxy said:
			
		

> lol I have %40 warn, how do I possibly get it taken off?


not being a spamming little bitch


----------



## Sephi (Jul 27, 2008)

shinsil said:
			
		

> What is this "goatse"?


If you don't like disturbing images, you don't want to see it. 



Spoiler: Simple description of goatse



a man stretching is asshole beyond thinkable limitations, please don't look for this image, it will haunt you.


----------



## Jax (Jul 27, 2008)

Posting to see mine.

Nothing.... I'm such a choir boy...


----------



## Sephi (Jul 27, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> calm down, uncensored log is right here...



2 out of 6 warns are yaoi related, I was close


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jul 27, 2008)

Sephiroth said:
			
		

> ScuberSteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1 out of 6

the first one was for saying something pedo-like.


----------



## Lyuse (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Sephi (Jul 27, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> Sephiroth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


first & last


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jul 27, 2008)

Sephiroth said:
			
		

> ScuberSteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


re read what I wrote.


----------



## The Teej (Jul 27, 2008)

The error returned was:You cannot proceed with that action. This member is a protected member






I honestly cannot view my own warn log. I'm not entirely sure I have one now


----------



## Gus122000 (Jul 27, 2008)

Copypasta
dice  	Warned on Today, 11:33 AM
Removed from warn level 	been a while since you've been seen breaking the rules biggrin.gif
dice 	Warned on Jun 13 2008, 10:14 PM
Added to warn level 	post was so pointless (off-topic) that I feel the need to increase your warning
Ace Gunman 	Warned on Feb 16 2008, 10:58 PM
Added to warn level 	Flaming
Ace Gunman 	Warned on Jan 12 2008, 01:00 AM
Added to warn level 	Requesting warez.


----------



## Sephi (Jul 27, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> Sephiroth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm confused


----------



## Whizz (Jul 27, 2008)

I've never been warned before and I probably never will be.

So I'll just look at your warn logs for now


----------



## King Zargo (Jul 27, 2008)

I wouldn't want to be caught dead posting Yaoi. Where is the Echi love?


----------



## tojomajojo (Jul 27, 2008)

woah i got a warn for changing my website link to lemonparty? this stupid country....lol..


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 27, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

> pokemongalaxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


K watch the language, I stopped being a spammer some time ago...


----------



## xJonny (Jul 28, 2008)

It'd be nice if someone removed my 10%, I have my excuses for the moment of madness.

Firstly it was the return of lagman, and there was actually nothing showing, so it was more implied. Oh and I just hit 500 posts and decided to be a bit random in the testing area.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jul 28, 2008)

tojomajojo said:
			
		

> woah i got a warn for changing my website link to lemonparty? this stupid country....lol..



...


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 28, 2008)

0% warn ftw!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 28, 2008)

I got 50% warn  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I dont agree with any of the warnings I got so they dont count!!!!


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 28, 2008)

Another 0% here.

I thought I was gonna get a 10% for flaming last night, but I didn't. I never flame like that, so I won't do that again anyway.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jul 28, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> I got 50% warn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


POST THE LOGS.
IF YOU WANT TO


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 28, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JPH  	
Warned on Jun 18 2008, 06:52 AM
Added to warn level 	Posting same post again...though the first one was removed.
JPH 	Warned on Jun 17 2008, 07:30 AM
Added to warn level 	Trolling DS-X Forum
mthrnite 	Warned on May 21 2008, 06:47 PM
Added to warn level 	Trolling DSX forum, as usual.
Thug4L1f3 	Warned on May 6 2008, 03:45 PM
Added to warn level 	Constant flaming/trolling/DSX fanboyism.
mthrnite 	Warned on Apr 24 2008, 04:02 PM
Added to warn level 	trolling, flaming


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jul 28, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> ScuberSteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 28, 2008)

I just cant win against a computer genius like you can I?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now everyone knows my crimes!


----------



## Defiance (Jul 28, 2008)

Nothing to see here...


----------



## jgu1994 (Jul 28, 2008)

10% warn from
mthrnite  	Warned on Oct 22 2007, 01:36 AM
Added to warn level 	Trolling, flaming, etc...

so it's been like 10 months and it still hasn't been reduced yet. but, at least it's only 10%


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jul 28, 2008)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> How do we see our logs?



Dude, read the first post >_>


----------



## WildWon (Jul 28, 2008)

Haha i'm a kissass!!!







*WildWon finishes his statement, posts the image, and returns to fellating any mod w/in arms reach.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jul 28, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> WildWon finishes his statement, posts the image, and returns to fellating any mod w/in arms reach.



Wait, how come I still got warns?


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 29, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too sloppy.

Also it might be the fact that I'm neither admin nor mod.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 29, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because i said "Fellating," not "inflating."

Scuber, we don't need any more blow-up admins sitting around this joint. JPH and Sinkhead are enough of those for a while. Sickburn'd.


----------



## armagedalbeebop (Jul 29, 2008)

warning .. there is a bomb here


----------



## wilddenim (Jul 29, 2008)

I only have one warn. That was asking where to download a rom. But hey! In my defence, I was annoyed when people got a most awaited game ROM when I didn't. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






By...



Sinkhead. ¬.¬ But all is forgiven.


----------



## xJonny (Jul 29, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> tojomajojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 29, 2008)

I got no warns, maybe I should change my sig to the unholy trinity


----------



## Mewgia (Jul 30, 2008)

why do you use internet explorer scubersteve

[edit]
rofl, JPH warned me and then when he tried to remove the warn he warned me AGAIN
and then had to remove them both
ahahahaha


----------



## ScuberSteve (Aug 1, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> why do you use internet explorer scubersteve



cause it's an INTERNET CAFE!!!


----------



## Man18 (Aug 1, 2008)

oh noes  never been warned btw


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 1, 2008)

I'll have this :
JPH	Warned on Jul 12 2008, 02:01 AM
Added to warn level	Spamming...and admitting he's spamming.
Sinkhead	Warned on May 3 2008, 02:58 PM
Added to warn level	Requesting ROM


----------



## Gman 101 (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm a warning virgin


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 2, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lrn2get a laptop with firefox


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 2, 2008)

You guyz are so kewl.  I wish I wuz hardcore like you.


----------



## Jdbye (Aug 2, 2008)

Here's mine:





That was during the CNET "takeover".
Most people didn't get a warn, I guess I was unlucky.

Costello said incorrect instead of inappropriate. D:


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Aug 2, 2008)

I have 0% warn, and probably wont ever be any different.

EDIT: @Jdbye why did people get warns during the april fools joke?


----------



## bobrules (Aug 2, 2008)

The more warn % you have, the more gansta you become.


----------



## Gore (Aug 2, 2008)

Warned by  	Notes
jumpman17 	Warned on Today, 10:34 PM
Added to warn level 	Calling someone "a spamming little bitch"

i'm gangsta now


----------



## fischju (Aug 2, 2008)

JPH Warned on Jul 19 2008, 09:35 PM
Added to warn level 
Posting a link to a page that crashes your web browser.

JPH Warned on Jul 13 2008, 08:16 PM
Removed from warn level 
Been months since last warn

Ace Gunman Warned on Mar 19 2008, 09:33 PM
Added to warn level 
Posting pornography in the shoutbox.

Sinkhead Warned on Mar 10 2008, 09:40 AM
Added to warn level 
Warez link. Scrambled, but extremely easy to arrange.

phuzzz Warned on Mar 3 2008, 09:22 PM
Added to warn level 
Posting unacceptable material


----------



## Gore (Aug 2, 2008)

Shiro786 said:
			
		

> Why would you want to be warned?
> 
> 
> You lose a lot of privileges of this forum, and lose respect from various staff members.


i don't think you lose privileges at 10%
and most people never had the staff's respect


----------



## Shinster (Aug 2, 2008)

This thread is like an uprising lol


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 2, 2008)

You don't lose anything at 10% warn, and the only thing you lose after that is access to the trading forum whihc is not automatic (I've seen people with 80% warn levels active there because the mods have to manually ban them from that forum, in fact I did a transaction with bonemonkey when he was still sgadzookie80 and had a 40ish warn level)


----------



## Sinkhead (Aug 2, 2008)

bobrules said:
			
		

> The more warn % you have, the more gansta you become.


NOT TRUE.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Aug 2, 2008)

Sinkhead said:
			
		

> bobrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not NOT true.


----------



## Westside (Aug 2, 2008)

Sinkhead said:
			
		

> bobrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fix'd


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 2, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Sinkhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you mean "fixt up bro!".

If you really wanna be gangsta, you need to come here.


----------



## Gore (Aug 2, 2008)

man. this is penis.


[XXX]
My Assistant
Loading. Please Wait...
> Saved warn logs: PaperPlane
Warned by 	Notes
lagman 	Warned on Today, 11:14 AM
Added to warn level 	Don't bump one year old threads

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=46866
jumpman17 	Warned on Yesterday, 10:34 PM
Added to warn level 	Calling someone "a spamming little bitch"


----------



## ScuberSteve (Aug 2, 2008)

Heh, I did some epic thread bumping the other night.


----------



## Gaisuto (Aug 2, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

> Shiro786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speak for yourself.


----------



## Gore (Aug 2, 2008)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> PaperPlane said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't mean the mods looked down on people
but mods are normal people and are bound to dislike people
and not hold them in high lights


----------



## ScuberSteve (Aug 2, 2008)

SCALE OF 1-10, HOW MUCH RESPECT HAVE I LOST?
Oh right, 5.


----------



## Prime (Aug 2, 2008)

Got that warning when i said a certain member fell out the ugly tree and hut every branch on the way down.

Well deserved imo, Obv costello didn't agree


----------



## Whizz (Aug 2, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> Got that warning when i said a certain member fell out the ugly tree and hut every branch on the way down.
> 
> Well deserved imo, Obv costello didn't agree



Lol, I remember that. Someone quoted you and said Twice. That was quite funny too


----------



## deathfisaro (Aug 2, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Saved warn logs: deathfisaro Warned by Notes
> There are no saved notes for this member



I play too much games and have no time for getting warns


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 3, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> I'll have this :
> JPH	Warned on Jul 12 2008, 02:01 AM
> Added to warn level	Spamming...and admitting he's spamming.
> Sinkhead	Warned on May 3 2008, 02:58 PM
> Added to warn level	Requesting ROM



I don't know why I get a 10% for rom request, I never requested roms on this site +O(


----------



## teonintyfive (Aug 4, 2008)

I knew it existed right after my suspension for posting harry potter spoilers (yes I was an ass)  in every IPB forum so it wasn't something new.


----------



## The Worst (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## ScuberSteve (Aug 5, 2008)

I'd totally bang two women that a member here knows.


----------



## Jackreyes (Aug 5, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> I'd totally bang two women that a member here knows.


Yeah I'd bang them too.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 5, 2008)

THIS IS MADNESS!


----------



## Jackreyes (Aug 5, 2008)

Jackreyes said:
			
		

> ScuberSteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just to be clear, not at the same time as Scuber.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Aug 5, 2008)

Jackreyes said:
			
		

> Jackreyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 5, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> Jackreyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


madness!


----------



## Jackreyes (Aug 5, 2008)

madness?
or madness...


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 5, 2008)

Jackreyes said:
			
		

> madness?
> or madness...


MADNESS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jackreyes (Aug 5, 2008)

oh... MADNESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
you should have said in the first place.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 5, 2008)

JPH  	Warned on Jul 18 2008, 02:30 PM
Added to warn level 	Spamming, Being Homophobic, and insulting a staff member.
Thug4L1f3 	Warned on Jul 17 2008, 11:37 PM
Removed from warn level 	Should never have been increased.
JPH 	Warned on Jul 17 2008, 08:53 PM
Added to warn level 	Spamming my inbox.
JPH 	Warned on Jul 8 2008, 01:54 PM
Added to warn level 	Making an extremely offensive image out of Hadrian's toddler daughter...after I said not to.

Ace Gunman 	Warned on May 4 2008, 02:31 PM
Removed from warn level 	Warn decrease (part two!)
Ace Gunman 	Warned on May 4 2008, 02:31 PM
Removed from warn level 	Warn decrease.
Costello 	Warned on Oct 14 2007, 11:16 AM
Added to warn level 	posting useless messages
Costello 	Warned on Oct 14 2007, 10:05 AM
Added to warn level 	posting useless messages outside the testing area
Costello 	Warned on Jan 30 2007, 05:15 PM
Removed from warn level 	warn lift (6 months ago)
Hunter 	Warned on Jul 18 2006, 03:40 AM
Added to warn level 	requesting links for romsites without reading the rules

all the jph ones are him being a baby
wonder when they will be erased...


----------



## ScuberSteve (Aug 5, 2008)

Being "homophobic" gets you a warn?
wtf?


----------



## The Worst (Aug 5, 2008)

the new policy is to NOT review warns for unwarranted increases.


----------



## The Worst (Aug 5, 2008)

JPH is like religion, always trying to force his values on everyone else


----------



## JKR Firefox (Aug 5, 2008)

Read the topic title.

Does it say, 'Bash JPH!'

No it doesn't.  Smarten up and show some respect for the mods.


----------



## The Worst (Aug 5, 2008)

we're discussing warn logs, and it has become a point of interest that many warns members consider unwarranted are from JPH, what are we supposed to play dumb?  ignore it and act like it's not obvious?  Jph has immunity?  No.  Jph has accountability, neither him nor us will learn anything by pretending that everything is hunky dorrie


----------



## ScuberSteve (Aug 5, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> hunky dorrie


this phrase is delicious.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Aug 5, 2008)

Want to know how to avoid getting warns in the first place?

Quit asking for them!  Most of the warns that have been given out has been due in part to complete idiocy.  Stop acting like children and we won't have to be treated like them.

There's no need of attacking specific mods, especially JPH.  It's been done already people.  Leave him alone.


----------



## The Worst (Aug 5, 2008)

I think the overall consensus is that we all genuinely like Jph, it's not him that the complaints are really aimed at, its the perceived over-moderation.  The testing area IS slowly dying.  When you want to get rid of roaches, do you burn down the whole house?  No.  You spray and weed out the infestation.  It just seems like the staff are burning down the whole testing area while trying to rid themselves of 4chan infestations.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 5, 2008)

JKR Firefox said:
			
		

> Want to know how to avoid getting warns in the first place?
> 
> Stop acting like children and we won't have to be treated like them.



Most of us are children tho


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 5, 2008)

thats when I sent him the source to the wiki gay page... lol

this is the most warn i've ever had (%20)


----------



## Gore (Aug 6, 2008)

NVM i am the stupid right now


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 6, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> I think the overall consensus is that we all genuinely like Jph, it's not him that the complaints are really aimed at, its the perceived over-moderation.  The testing area IS slowly dying.  When you want to get rid of roaches, do you burn down the whole house?  No.  You spray and weed out the infestation.  It just seems like the staff are burning down the whole testing area while trying to rid themselves of 4chan infestations.



I agree with the post except that I never really saw this "4chan infestation"
if 4channers had really taken over testing we would have seen a lot more bans. trust me on this one.


----------



## Law (Aug 6, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> The Worst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not everybody on 4chan previously surfed Gaia Online, and I'm starting to get sick of all the people who think they did. Go back to 03/04 when /b/ was just a sea of piss, and not a shitstain. Huge difference in terms of content.

What I'm trying to say is, it isn't a "4chan infestation". It's just children trying to act cool on the internet.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 6, 2008)

But I am cool?

I think GBAtemp should give warns for 4chan crap.


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 17, 2008)

0% warn level.... to be expected tho im still new on here


----------



## Neko (Aug 17, 2008)

Let's see my warnlevel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





€dit:

OH SHI.
I iz nice guy. Never doez bad.


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 17, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> But I am cool?


no


----------



## thebigboss14 (Jul 8, 2009)

raulpica said:
			
		

> shinsil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah you really dont want to know I was really asking myself what it was and then because of my curiosity & stupidity I found out that it was really disgusting, gross. I recommend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







   you just forget about theres a lot of problems regarding that site.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jul 8, 2009)

thebigboss14 said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look, this thread has been dead for like 10 months. Why ressurect it?

if you can't take the heat, then STFU and GTFO of the kitchen


----------



## raulpica (Jul 8, 2009)

Someone necro-bumped a thread on a post of mine. Woah


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 9, 2009)

The Worst said:
			
		

>


Haha, that first warn made me lul


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm a good boy still. 

EDIT: I wonder if I can get a negative warn level...


----------



## GameSoul (Jul 10, 2009)

JPH  	Warned on Jul 15 2008, 12:13 AM
Removed from warn level 	Been a while since last warning.

JPH 	Warned on May 31 2008, 02:54 PM
Added to warn level 	Included ROM links in his blog post.








 Ah that JPH. Never seeing him again...




Yeah, that's right! I'm a bad boy! Mr. rom site guy! and the rom site I posted got shut down. lmao


----------

